# Kimsufi BHS in Stock!



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2015)

Currently the KS-2, KS-3, and KS-4 are available for Kimsufi Canada.  

http://kimsufi.com/us

Just figure I'd share this


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 17, 2015)

> Currently the KS-2, KS-3, and KS-4


I'd be willing to sell my 4.99 euro KS-1 D425 in BHS for $50 since OVH/BHS never has them in stock. 

I'm  going to skip the latest Kimsufi offers (even if they are in Canada) because I've already grabbed a few better offers from OVH's French competitors this week:

iKoula 4.99 euros monthly /9.99 setup fee, Atom D510, 4GB RAM, 1TB drive, 100 Mbps unmetered

Online.net 19.99 euros/no setup fee, Xeon E3-1220, 16GB RAM, 2 x 450GB 15K SAS, HW Raid, 1Gbps unmetered



> Just figure I'd share this


If you're in the US or Canada you should check the OVH.ie site first for BHS offers because they're cheaper.  (1 EUR=$1.05 on OVH.ie, 1 EUR=$1.40 on OVH.ca)


----------



## Dylan (Mar 17, 2015)

Oddly, these have consistently been in stock on the US and Canadian Kimsufi sites -- and only the US and Canadian sites -- for maybe a couple months now. The European sites, which used to have BHS KS-3s and -4s regularly, don't seem to get any BHS stock at all now. It sucks a bit because, like DomainBop said, it's effectively cheaper to buy from the European sites. Come to think of it, that's probably why OVH isn't selling them there.

On the upside, at least you don't have to go through VAT exemption on the US/CA sites.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

Meh OVH, hype.

Won't order one until they stop requesting your papers comrade.  Over here that policy is meh,  us Yankees don't much care for it.

One option might be that the whole heyday and interest in OVH here in North America has gone cold.  But I am not seeing that.   Kimsufi showing all inventory out right now...


----------



## Kephael (Mar 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> Meh OVH, hype.
> 
> Won't order one until they stop requesting your papers comrade.  Over here that policy is meh,  us Yankees don't much care for it.
> 
> One option might be that the whole heyday and interest in OVH here in North America has gone cold.  But I am not seeing that.   Kimsufi showing all inventory out right now...


I've been thinking the lack of availability and not updating the product lines (still ivy bridge when broadwell is right around the corner for inexpensive E3 servers) is indicative of cash flow issues imo.


----------



## stim (Mar 30, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get a KS-1 when they first came out. I pay less than 4 euro per month. I use it for subsonic, hosting a site, and for backups. Has never let me down. The control panel is quite excellent and the rescue mode has been a lifesaver.

Last week I got a KS-2 and was pleasantly surprised to find it came with a 2TB disk (advertised as 1TB). A perfect backup server for my needs. Can't argue with that price!


----------



## drmike (Mar 31, 2015)

Kephael said:


> I've been thinking the lack of availability and not updating the product lines (still ivy bridge when broadwell is right around the corner for inexpensive E3 servers) is indicative of cash flow issues imo.


It may be, but why upgrade when margins are rather thin and gear still rather useful and capable?



stim said:


> I was lucky enough to get a KS-1 when they first came out. I pay less than 4 euro per month. I use it for subsonic, hosting a site, and for backups. Has never let me down. The control panel is quite excellent and the rescue mode has been a lifesaver.
> 
> Last week I got a KS-2 and was pleasantly surprised to find it came with a 2TB disk (advertised as 1TB). A perfect backup server for my needs. Can't argue with that price!


I am shopping with you also... Oh wait, I won't provide papers to the officials for the luxury of low prices.  Must say, crazy prices.


----------

